# Am I never supposed to get a job?



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

I really feel like God is punishing me because I can't find a job anywhere. I've applied to places, called them back, was told some of those places would call me back, none of them have called me back yet. I'm not going to keep calling every day, even though my rehab counselor says I have to. If they aren't interested in you, they won't take your calls.

I was sort of hired at Walmart, but quit after orientation because they lied to me about the job and the hours. I wanted overnight stock, they told me that was filled, but offered me fitting room and cashier instead. I never applied for those, and I wasn't going to even bother trying. So that didn't work out.

I've had three interviews scheduled in the last couple weeks. One didn't pan out, the other place I already know won't call because they hated me, and I could never find the place I was supposed to go today. 

I can only suppose God is punishing me once again because I didn't take the Walmart job. Maybe He really does want me dead.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

1) Avoid Wal-Mart at all costs.

2) Looking for a job in today's economy is hard as hell. But there is hope!  What are your credentials? Do you have a resume or a GOOD curriculum vitae? Make sure you have a good resume and cover letter to go with it. 

3) Be glad that you are upset about not having a job. Be worried if you aren't upset because, sweetie, there are too many lazy people lying around not caring if they ever have to work as long as they are sponging off of somebody. But use the negative energy to look for a job harder. Apply anywhere and big them. I know you may have anxiety about bugging them or being rejected but you have to do it because they have hundreds or even thousands of applicants. Just make yourself stand out.


I know exactly how you feel. I was this just a month ago. I have a Bachelors and some experience and I had to resort to menial labor at the university cafeteria because I needed some quick money to prepare me for a better job. The job is okay somedays but it has started getting on my nerves. I truly do not like menial labor jobs because the attitudes are usually stressful and what makes it worse is the people that run the place are so freaking unorganized. But it could be worse--I could be working as a cashier at the store I worked at when I was 19. Not only were the managers racist but they treated their subordinates so poorly.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

rilakkuma said:


> 1) Avoid Wal-Mart at all costs.
> 
> 2) Looking for a job in today's economy is hard as hell. But there is hope!  What are your credentials? Do you have a resume or a GOOD curriculum vitae? Make sure you have a good resume and cover letter to go with it.
> 
> 3) Be glad that you are upset about not having a job. Be worried if you aren't upset because, sweetie, there are too many lazy people lying around not caring if they ever have to work as long as they are sponging off of somebody. But use the negative energy to look for a job harder. Apply anywhere and big them. I know you may have anxiety about bugging them or being rejected but you have to do it because they have hundreds or even thousands of applicants. Just make yourself stand out.


1. I have to avoid Walmart now. Since I turned down a job at one location, it doesn't really look good to apply with any other location.

2. It's not just anxiety that makes me sick of calling people for jobs. As I said, I call people, they say they will call back. None of them ever call back. I'm not going to waste airtime on my phone calling back every single place I've applied every damned day. I can't make myself stand out against a bunch of younger people like yourself. 'Cause, sweetie, I ain't a kid like you. Maybe preach to another choir about taking menial jobs, dollface. 'Cause I can't even get called for any of THOSE, because you kids are taking them.


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

Well I'm not trying to make you feel bad or anything, but you probably should have taken the job. They're not that easy to come by, especially in this job climate, where you can get picky about it if get past the interview.

It's a learning experience though and you'll be sure to get another offer. Just be sure to jump on it.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

Mugen Souls said:


> Well I'm not trying to make you feel bad or anything, but you probably should have taken the job. They're not that easy to come by, especially in this job climate, where you can get picky about it if get past the interview.
> 
> It's a learning experience though and you'll be sure to get another offer. Just be sure to jump on it.


I wouldn't have kept the job very long till they fired me. Why they would want to put someone who isn't good at being a cashier on the register is beyond me. Plus, I'm freaking ugly, so that would just scare away customers, even in Walmart! Stupid bosses equals stupid store.

They didn't want to hire me for overnight stock because that store only hires guys as I found out. Since I kind of resemble what you might call a female, they figured I would be perfectly happy doing "girl jobs". Wrong.


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

That's cool then. The only thing I can recommend is try similar places like Target, Jewel, or Dollar Tree if you have them in your area (if you already haven't). If you got into Walmart, you should be able to get into one of those.

It's rough though, just keep pushing. If you get discouraged, _that's_ when you won't get a job. I know that from experience. Rejection is all to common in this stage and some companies will flat out lie to you to get you off the phone, etc.

Regardless, I wish you luck.


----------

